# setaccessory in jfilechooser



## taraku (14. Jul 2006)

hallo leute,
Nun, ich versuche hier in einer JfileChooser-komponente mit setaccessory eine JCombobox-komponente(encodings...also ob man die datei im ascii-, im unicode-format usw. abspeichern will)einzufuegen.
Dabei sollte die combobox aber unter meinem filefilter erscheinen.
Wie mache ich das? Die box erscheint immer nur rechts.

```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
public class Encodings extends JComponent{
	String[] encs = {"ASCII", "UTF-8", "Unicode"};
	public Encodings(){
		setLayout(new FlowLayout);
		JComboBox encs = new JComboBox(this.encs);
		add(encs);
	}
}
```
danke euch im voraus
...leute^^...kommt schon...irgendeiner muss es doch wissen^^...oder ihr seid im urlaub^^


----------



## taraku (15. Jul 2006)

kommt schon...antwortet bitte


----------



## Beni (15. Jul 2006)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie man die Position des Accessories verändert.

Aber: der JFileChooser ist nur eine Component, du könntest ihn z.B. auf ein JPanel setzen, und deine ComboBox unter den gesammten FileChooser setzen.

Die Ok/Cancel-Buttons werden dann etwas "schräge" in der Landschaft stehen, mit "setControlButtonAreShown( false )" kannst du sie unsichtbar machen; musst dann aber dem Panel eigene Buttons hinzufügen.


----------



## taraku (16. Jul 2006)

vielen vielen dank Beni^^....du bist die Rettung^^


----------

